# Springtime And More New Babies!!!



## dustywoman (Apr 29, 2008)

Within four days of getting some new 'babies,' I stumbled on these little guys and *had to have them*. They come from an adult rehabitational facility in the area, and the man who helps manage the nursery in the facility is quite an accomplished grower. Every once in a while, some Paphs show up. This was my lucky day and I cleaned him out. They are babies, but some interesting crosses:







Clockwise from bottom left corner: (1) rothschildianum x godefroyae (2) spicerianum x primulinum (3) praestans x primulinum (4) another spicerianum x primulinum and (5) haynaldianum x bellatutulum.

It sounds like there should be some interesting crosses there. Now I just have to find some space for them and be patient. :snore:

As always, thank you for looking!!!!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 29, 2008)

Nice haul! I fully understand the concept of "had to have" closely followed by "now I just have to find some space for them "... :rollhappy:

Joanne


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 29, 2008)

Just can't help it , Right?!


Ramon


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 30, 2008)

Way to go Susan! It a big PLUS if you got them cheap too

Rick H


----------



## NYEric (Apr 30, 2008)

How I hate my system administrators! I would bury them up to their necks in the sand, near the water, at low tide if I could!  Finally, after 7 tries! Nice plants.


----------



## Corbin (Apr 30, 2008)

you made a haul


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 30, 2008)

NYEric said:


> How I hate my system administrators! I would bury them up to their necks in the sand, near the water, at low tide if I could!  Finally, after 7 tries! Nice plants.



you know, now that you mention this, a few weeks ago I got the usual email that a new post had been made to the tpbm thread, but when I went to look at it, it wasn't there... eric maybe there is a forum bug? just a thought


----------



## dustywoman (May 1, 2008)

What's going on? Are the photos not showing up, or is it a problem that when you click into a message you cannot get it?

I'm getting tooo old for all this techno stuff, and some of these web hosts make changes and then neglect to tell the admins that they made a change. :sob:

But, yes, I did get a good deal on them, as I wanted ALL OF THEM, and the person running the facility could tell a slipper lover when he saw one. And best of all, although he was very busy, he showed me some that he had in bloom in his private collection. :drool: If I could only grow like that!!!


----------



## NYEric (May 1, 2008)

The system adminis here have restricted our access to photo sharing sites like photobucket and imageshack so I keep having to refresh the post to see the photos.


----------



## Sirius (May 1, 2008)

Just to make this clear, when he says "here", Eric is talking about the administrators where he has internet access and not the administrators of this forum. The photos show up fine, except for Eric.


----------

